# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Μπάρες πρωτεϊνης η συνταγή - video

## Gasturb

Δεν είναι δικό μου αλλα έχει ενδειάφερον

 How To Make Homemade Protein Bars In 5 Minutes

----------


## Duke-Nukem

ωραίο. 
Εγώ προσωπικά σταματάω στο βήμα που τα ρίχει όλα στο μπλέντερ   :01. Razz:  δλδ κάνω πρωτεινοζωμό  :02. Chinese:

----------


## RUHL

Gas επειδη φενεται ευκολο θα το δοκιμασω αμα βγει μαπα θα βαλω τις φωτο σου σε gay site  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## RUHL

Ελα το δοκιμασα αντι για κανελα εβαλα μελι και την IDS μπανανα που ειχα και βγηκε super   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:  

Αντε παλι γκας την γλυτωσες για σημερα  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Πολυ καλο φαινεται θα το δοκιμασω και εγω  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Μπάκας

Ψαχνόμουν να φτιάξω homemade bars και εγώ για την δουλειά αντί για τοστάκια...

Η βελτιωμένη συνταγή είναι εδώ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oRCg...eature=related

Εάν κάποιος έχει φτιάξει θα ήθελα να μου πει εάν χρειάζονται ψυγείο και αν λιώνουν λόγω ζέστης....

----------


## Panhell34

Πρόσφατα βρήκα αυτήν την συνταγή στο youtube!Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά στο άμμεσο μέλλον θα φτιάξω και θα γράψω ένα review!Στο youtube πάντως υπάρχουν αρκετές συνταγές για homemade protein bars!
Λοιπόν,έχουμε και λέμε!
1 ποτήρι γάλα καρύδας
5 scoop whey γεύση βανίλια (εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή έχω καραμέλα,ελπίζω να μην πειράζει)
340-350γρ. φυστικοβούτυρο
400γρ βρώμη

----------


## Polyneikos

Ψηνομαι να το κάνω, για την πλάκα.
Επειδή δεν εχω πειραματιστεί μαγειρικά με αυτα, αντι για 340-350γρ. φυστικοβουτυρο που ζητάει, έχω μισο ταχίνι και μισο φυστικοβούτυρο, αξιζει να τα αναμίξω ή δεν δένουν ως υλικα;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σαν ειδικος των μιξεων σε ολα  :01. Razz:  Κωστα ,μια χαρα ταιριαζει ταχινι (βιο ολικης καλυτερα) με φυστικοβουτυρο.
Για ακομα καλυτερη βιολογικη αξια μπορεις να βαλεις αμυγδαλοβουτυρο αντι για φυστ/ρο. , κ εγω τωρα τελευταια το ανακαλυψα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ακολούθησα την συνταγή του Panhell, κάτι έκανα  :01. Razz: 

1 μεγαλο ποτήρι γαλα 
500 γρ βρώμη (δεν ήταν ψιλοκομμένη, αλλα στην γευση δεν χαλάει)
5 scoop πρωτεινης cookies-cream
200 gr ταχίνι με κακαο
200 γρ φυστικοβούτυρο



Σαν γευση νομίζω μου πέτυχε, για πρωινό είναι φοβερή λύση, ειδικά για εμενα που τρωω στο πόδι

----------


## Panhell34

Από γεύση σου άρεσαν?Γιατί σαν εικόνα κι εμένα έτσι ήταν(λίγο σαν παστέλι) αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια δεν με ενθουσίασε!    :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να σου πω την αλήθεια μου βγήκαν μαλακές και αυτό είναι ευχαριστο. Το να βγουν σκληρες το φοβηθηκα, σαν ξυλο
Η γεύση δεν ειναι φοβερα γλυκιά, αλλα νομίζω ειναι ωραία λύση για handmade.
υ.γ. Να τις πουλούσα, δεν θα είχαν αγοραστική αξία ιδιαιτερη :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

χαχα, ελα ρε φιλε ωραιος :03. Clap: 
χαρα στο κουραγιο σου, εγω θα τις επαιρνα ετοιμες :01. Mr. Green: 
αλλα ειναι καλη λυση, ξερεις τι τρως κ το σημαντικο, χωρις τα προσθετα..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Και γαμω φαινεται...αμα γινει με πουδρα βρωμη δεν υπαρχει θεμα στο τελικο αποτελεσμα ε?

----------


## Panhell34

Να μία φωτογραφία και από εμένα!Λογικά και με πούδρα γίνεται αρκεί να είναι τουλάχιστον 400 γρ.

----------


## Fataoulas

Πολύ πράμα λεμεεεε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stratosask

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.μολις εκανα την συνταγη του Panhell34 μονο που αντι για γαλα καρυδας εβαλα αγελαδινο,πρωτεινη της on και βρωμη ολικης αλεσεως.οι μπαρες βγηκαν τελειες κ πολυ χορταστικες.ενα γρηγορο σνακ για την δουλεια κ οχι μονο!!!

----------


## NASSER

Καλησπέρα! Με την μαγειρική τα πάω πολύ καλά και σκέφτουμαι να δημιουργήσω σπιτικες μπαρες πρωτεΐνης. Στόχος να μην βάλω πολλά λιπαρα! Απόψεις;

Υ Σ το φουρνισμα το θεωρώ απαραίτητο για να διατηρουνται για κάποιο χρόνο εκτός ψυγείου.

----------

